
Show HN: Litmus – Data Validation in Elixir - mgartner
https://github.com/lob/litmus
======
mgartner
Litmus is an Elixir library built at Lob for validating user input. We use it
to validate API parameters are in the correct form. If you’ve ever used
something like Joi in Javascript, Litmus is similar, albeit not as feature-
rich yet.

